# Bath time & Ear washing....Help?



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone
I hope you all can help me. I bathe the pups, (now 4 months old), once a week, ( seperately). I am worried that I may not be doing enough to properly cleanse their ears. I brush them every second day and "check" their ears daily, pulling at the ear airs and making sure that all is okay with them.

I am just not used to Poodle ears and I am so worried at bath time. Right now I use a shower hose on their bodies, but with their faces I use a wash cloth that I wet with the water and use tearless puppy shampoo to 'sponge bath' their faces with, around their eyes, mouth and ears. I am so concerned about getting water in their ears, but I think I may not be washing as well as I should.

Should I use the hose on their face, lifting their heads up? and with the pups ears, should I shampoo more at the inside base of their ears and rinse with the hose or just stick with the wash cloth. 
Reading here on the forum I have seen several threads in regards to ear care and I want to make sure I am doing the right preventative things that I can do.

Thanks for reading and I look forward to the helpful replies


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I.. honestly don't do any precautions when bathing mine, if anything, I'll make sure I clean their ears during the bath to get the ear powder out (not using soap) but I also force dry them, and that dries out their ears too it seems. I've never had a problem


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I just wipe Desmond's ears with some ear cleaning wipe periodically, check them frequently, etc. In the bath, I wouldn't worry so much. I put cotton balls in his ears just in case, but I really just make sure not to spray water at his inner ears (I force dry him as well, does that really help dry out any excess moisture in the ears, Fluffyspoos? Good tidbit of info to know, I never knew that). I wash his face with the hose and a little bitty bit of shampoo if I haven't shaved his face in a while lol, mostly I just rub it and towel dry it. Point their nose down though, so the water runs down their face instead of up the nose, ouch!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I avoid spraying the face and ears - I find a face cloth works well on Poppy's tiny muzzle. You can put cotton wool balls in the ears, and if you put petroleum jelly (Vaseline) on them they are water proof, but I've only really seen this recommended for dogs with an existing ear problem.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You don't need the pull the hairs daily. That can actually do more harm than good. When you pluck the hairs you are also making a tiny little open wound in the ear canal and so if bacteria or dirt gets in there it can cause an infection.

I pull my dogs ear hair maybe once every 4-6 weeks. Even then if it gets bad I shave it out when im doing clean face/feet and just clean the ear really well.

You can get water in a dogs ear as long as you properly dry the ear after! Either with a drying agent, ear powder or alcohol. I never try to directly get the ear full of soap or water but I do clean the ears out in the tub. I made up a bunch of the blue power ear wash solution and I use that in the ears after a bath and cleaning. It dries them out really well and keeps them clean.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What is the blue power wash solution please?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't take any special precautions for my dog's ears either during bathing. I do put a drying agent in their ears afterward, though.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

BLUE.HTM


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I am not a pro but I do groom Bella at home, takes me 3 hours but we take many breaks between.

I put her in about 6 inches of warm water. I start shampooing her legs, feet first BEFORE I wet her body. Then I use a cup (she's small) to wet her body & belly. Lather and rinse her with the sink hose. Last is her face and head. I tilt her head back and rinse with the hose real quick, use a non tear shampoo on her head, ears and muzzle, never her eyes and then rinse with the sink hose. I don't lift her ears up except to shampoo the ends and I rinse with her ears down. 

I towel her head and ears real good and then I blow dry her starting with her head. I lift her ears quite a bit through the blow dry process and shake the dryer to distribute the heat, and I end her blow dry back on the ears again. 

Never had a problem except one ear infection, long ago.

As for the hair in the ears, she doesn't have much. I let the vet pull it once every six months, she gets her ears cleaned and her anal glands expressed. 

Best of luck!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I put cotton ball in Nickel's ears when I give him a bath. I make sure I don't spray water into his ears but at the same time I don't avoid cleaning his head area - I wash it like I would normally do for other breed.

Nickel's ear routine:

Once a week, I use Epi-Otic Advanced Ear Cleanser and R-7 drying ear creme on Nickel. I also use this cleanser before I give him a bath and then the drying ear creme after bath.

Then in the middle of the week, I use ear wipes to clean his ears. I smell his ears when I give him kisses so I know for sure there's no funky smell in there.

I let his groomer pluck the hair inside and that happens every 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I suds up Rileys head and ears when i bathe him. I put cotton balls down his ears as he got a Nasty middle ear infection once from a groomer that got water down them. I juse be sure to not spray water down them. When sudsing/washing i keep the ear flap down to cover the canal. I also wash/bathe the inside flap really close to the canal. I just tilt his head up, and spray carefully. No biggie. I rarely suds up his face as i keep it shaved. If i do i use a tearless shampoo and be careful.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also keep in mind that ear infections are not caused really by the water going inside the ear. It's caused by the ear not getting dried out properly after. As long as you get the ear dry after you will be just fine.

I flush out my dogs ears regularly even using a tearless or hypo shampoo and clean the whole inside of the ear and gentle rinse it with water. Many times water/shampoo goes inside the ear. 

Dodger used to get ear infections regularly until I started doing this every few weeks! I flush and completely clean the ear inside the bath (pulling ear hair before the bath) and then using a drying creme and the blue power ear solution after to ensure the ear is completely dry. I haven't had an ear infection since.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

We put a cotton ball in each ear. 

Timely topic as it is bath day and Bella's ears were horrible. I think it's time for a new groomer as there is no way they did anything to her ears last time. 

So for the first time we actually poured a little of our solution (Apple Cider Vinegar and Vodka) into the ear, massaged, then wiped it out with cotton balls. Previously Dh had only just doused the cotton balls and wiped that way. 

We don't pull her hair ourselves. I'm afraid to. :scared:

So on that note, what do you use for a cleaning solution? I read several recipes online. They all called for one kind or another of alcohol to aid in the drying, and one kind of vinegar or another to prevent yeast. The one we use had also called for Boric Acid but I've had a terrible time finding any and I'm not sure what it is supposed to do?

Thanks


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use Epi-Otic for Henry and Espree from Petco for Millie. I like the way the Espree smells and it is very gentle. It may not be the most powerful but it works for us. 

Her groomer does an amazing job with her ears! There is no wax or odor 4+ weeks after a groom! I should ask what she uses...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ChocolateMillie, the Espree ear clearer is the same stuff we use in the salon at Petco too, which is what I use on my own dogs. The Vets Best ear cleaner that they sell in the grooming section is REALLY good I hear, but I've never tried it. My breeder, Karen, has reccomended it.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a totally different way than everyone else has posted. I feel that ears naturally produce a little and sometimes a lot of greasey. I ALWAYS use Les Pooch orange F&T directly in the ear. I groom hundreds of dogs that come in after having 2-3 weeks worth of ear medications built up and in order to start fresh, I heavily shampoo the F&T and let it soak while doing the rest of the body. I rinse with gentle spray, flushing the gunk down the drain. Healthy normal ears get the same, but no long soaking period. I use TropiCleans blueberry vanilla tearless face wash on muzzles, chins and right up to the eye rims. 

I assure you, I dry all ears out REALLY well, but they are sqeaky clean and there is no lingering gunk, the hair is soft and freshly clean like to body hair. Its now ready for Les Pooch ear powder and it comes out so easily. The remaining powder also adds to drying the ears further as well as providing anti bacterial and anti fungal properties


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't take any precautions with ears when bathing and haven't had a problem (even years ago when I had a Basset). I do dry the ears afterward. Newt gets her ears plucked every few months when she's at the groomer. 

As far as ear cleaners go, I love the smell of the Espree cleaner. When I have my Chow at Petco's self service dog wash, I always do his ears. I have Epi Otic at home, but rarely use it as I really dislike the smell. I'm an ear cleaner snob, I think


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Boric acid is kept behind the counter at the pharmacy, no rx needed, but I guess it can be used for no good, so you have to ask for it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> BLUE.HTM


Do you have any issues with staining with this Aiden?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Margotsmom said:


> Boric acid is kept behind the counter at the pharmacy, no rx needed, but I guess it can be used for no good, so you have to ask for it.


Thanks!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm an ear flusher. this is how i do ears on any dog. I put a bit of sop around the ear canal then flush the ear out until it's clean. 

good video on how


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Do you have any issues with staining with this Aiden?


No, i've never had it stain. You have to shake it up really well before each use. I use quite a bit of it at least once a week in Dodgers ears and have never noticed any purple stain on her.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> I'm an ear cleaner snob, I think


LOL!! I KNOW i am!!!! I cant use any of the cleaners on Riley that we use at my clinic. I associate the smell with Nasty clients dogs ears i have to clean for them! Yuck! I have used teh espree cleaner and i too really liked the smell! Riley seemed sensitive to it though, esp after i plucked. I bought some CC ear cleaner at a show and have had good results with it. It suds up when you massage the ear though. I think that helps cut through the wax. Not a bad smell either.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Thank You Everyone*

I really appreciate all of your replies and helpful tips. I hope you all realize how much it truly does help, 

The Blue Power 'recipe' and the other names of specific products is so helpful as well.

I am finding that in the stores around here, there does not seem to be a lot of knowledge about these products, and the selection is limited. I have ordered online (shampoo & spray on conditioners), and I will look to purchase some of the products mentioned in your replies.

It is nice having input from experienced poodle owners.
Thanks again


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

That ear flushing video..that's how I do my dogs ears in the tub as well. haven't had any problems with infections since i've done it that way.


----------

